# Make pores smaller??



## suzukigrrl (Dec 27, 2005)

I've been really good about cleaning my face and cleaning the gunk out of my pores, but it seems like the pores on my cheeks are now larger than before. Sometimes my makeup looks speckled because of the huge pores. Is there anything that actually makes them smaller? I've been splashing my face with cold water to try to close them up, but I don't think it is working.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 27, 2005)

I sadly have large pores and unfortunately nothing really shrinks em permanently. I like using Queen Helene Mint masque- i find this helps make them appear smaller and underneath my foundation I use a pore filler called "Magic Line Smoother" by Perscriptives.


----------



## Kata (Dec 27, 2005)

I send Queen Helenes mint julip mask. I looooove it. It definetly helps clear out pores and make them appear smaller, plus it makes your face feel nice and smooth.

For christmas I got that neutrogina microdermabrasion kit and ive been using that for the past three nights and i noticed a little difference in pore size on my cheeks. I dont know if its my imagination or if it really is working but either way i love it so far. It makes your skin feel so smooth and soft too.

I use that plus I use neutrogina's pore refining clenser in the morning and clear pore clenser/mask at night. Seems to be doing a good job! you may want to check those products out.

What kind of toner would you reccomend for that kind of thing?


----------



## Kata (Dec 27, 2005)

I remember when I was younger I used a toner and it burned the hell out of my skin. I had the bottle for like, 6 years. haha I never used it it scared me.

I may try some again though. Im sure theyre far better than when I was 12 years old.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaeisme (Dec 27, 2005)

I felt the same way about toners. I felt like that little guy in Home Alone'.LOL


----------



## Cirean (Dec 27, 2005)

The Mint Julep mask combined with microderm abrassion 1x per week is working ok for my pores. Unfortunately if you have large pores there isn't much else you can do... they'll never be invisible :icon_cry: I feel your pain!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 28, 2005)

Kim I use DDF Glycolic toner but stopped because I didnt like the film it left on my face afterwards. Does it make a difference if after I use the toner I give my face a rinse of water? Or does rinsing it off go against the purpose of using it?


----------



## suzukigrrl (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the great ideas! I was thinking about toner, but it is so hard to find one that doesn't irritate my skin. They all seem to have alcohol in them. Microdermabrasion is a great idea too! I was actually thinking about microdermabrasion as I was walking home from the bus this afternoon.


----------



## sweetface18 (Dec 28, 2005)

i don't know if this sounds stupid, but does squeezing it help? whenever i went to go get a facial they would use some kind of steam machine and then the lady would squeeze my nose and stuff. so, every once in a blue moon id take a pot at home, and add some salt and then let it boil. then id remove it from the stove and put my face over it. the steam would open my pores then i will gently squeeze it.


----------



## twirly_birdy2 (Dec 28, 2005)

I looked in your notebook and saw that you are a Mary Kaye rep. Are there no Mary Kaye products that help your pore problem? I used to use Mary Kaye--years ago, but gave it up--years ago. I have a pore problem, too. Comes from years of letting dermatologists pick at my skin to remove blackheads and white heads. You should give this a try: Ultimate Swiss Peel (Ladies Formula) to refine your pores and more. I also use Serious Skin Care Products- Vitamin C facial wash, Vitamin A and C serums, A-copper serum; C-mask(about 1 month), clarify acne treatment to prevent breakouts, and their oil free skin hydrator. If you are prone to breakouts - they have stuff for that they have a line just for that. The good thing is you can customize to what your need for your skin, and none of their products will conflict with each other. These products have really helped to refine, retone, and resurface my skin. Hope some of this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Nolee (Dec 28, 2005)

use fresh lemon juice as a toner after washing yourface once a day and it's better be at night.. if it started to be itchy it means it working! believe me i've been using it for like a week and i really can notice the difference.

i have a combp skin btw.. if you have dry skin, just use it once a week.. because it tends to dry out those oilier areas..


----------



## BiB36 (Dec 28, 2005)

The size of your pores are the size of your pores - no changing them and toners with alcohol in them will only dry out your skin. If you want to tone - try one of the Shu Dep Sea Waters or a simple rrose water toner from the health food store.


----------



## sweetface18 (Dec 29, 2005)

I've actually went to two different salons and they both squeezed! my face was all red after i left.


----------

